# finishing prices



## mudman14 (Apr 8, 2009)

disregard, found the info I needed already on the forum.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

ha ha ha, someone learned how to use the search button today! YAY! :clap:


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

*Pricing?*

Anyone know how much I should charge to fix a crack?? Let me tell you nothing about said crack. Lets call it the mystery crack. So how much should I charge? Hurry, I need to be there in the morning.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

it's like $20 a line isn't it?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Or 10 per vial?:lol:


----------



## Frankawitz (Aug 13, 2008)

I always ask her how big her crack is before I give a price
Could be one of those all day jobs:whistling2:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Maybe you should be paying _her....._


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

:clap:


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

Frankawitz said:


> I always ask her how big her crack is before I give a price
> Could be one of those all day jobs:whistling2:


yep, too many variables, should you use mesh or paper tape? 90 min mud or just liteweight? also, how many trips will it take to fix said "crack"? miles driven...etc. etc.....the list could go on for days.........we need MUCH more info about said crack.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I think he was being facetious. I think we all were


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for nothing jerks. Now I took to long and lost the job. you guys don't know jack about cracks.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

$25 a foot


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

^Includes ringing the doorbell!


----------

